# Seismic 110 paradigm



## The Mutant (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone know abt this sub, i hav a small room , i need 2 subs my choices are paradigm ,sw112 klipsch, EQ max velodyne. Plz i dnt want advise abt svs


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

There is quite a price difference between the Paradigm and Klipsch/Velodyne subs you have listed. Even more so if you're considering a pair. Paradigm makes some excellent subs, but as much as I hate to say it, for the price of a pair of the Seismic 110, you could probably get better performance. If I were going to drop over $3k on Paradigm subs, I'd personally go for a single SUB 15, especially if you say you have a small room.

Why are you not interested in SVS? Have you considered Rythmik, HSU, BIC, Power Sound Audio, Axiom, Kreisel, Atlantic Technology? What is your budget?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would also consider the Seaton Submersive. I own one at it is phenomenal. Just putting options out there


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 29, 2013)

To be honest in my country its hard to get Svs, HSU the only thing thats available is klipsch, velodyne, paradigm and other brands. Im in South Africa by the way


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> To be honest in my country its hard to get Svs, HSU the only thing thats available is klipsch, velodyne, paradigm and other brands. Im in South Africa by the way


I see, that makes sense. Of the brands you have mentioned I think you would be very pleased with pretty much anything from Paradigm.


----------

